# Replacing DVD with High def DVD



## cbp68 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, I've got a DVD / TiVo (Pioneer) and wondered if it was possible to convert the DVD to a High Def DVD burner? 

thanks,
Chris


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if a Hi-Def burner would be compatible with the Tivo interface but it definitely won't be recording anything in Hi-Def. I'm not that familiar with the DVD combo models but I'm pretty sure the authoring side of things is done in the software so that the burnt discs can play back in any other set top DVD player. The format of HD-DVDs and Blu-Ray discs bears no resemblance to standard DVDs whatsoever so the best you could hope for is a really expensive standard DVD burner. You also would not be able to use the DVD player for HD playback since the Tivo does not have the necessary codecs built-in to support either HD format.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The issue would be the TiVo software not knowing what to do with a BD-DVD drive. The drivers in it are only for a specific subset of DVD-RW drive.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I thought they were no longer making HD-DVD, didn't Blu Ray win the war hands down...


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

cbp68 said:


> Hey, I've got a DVD / TiVo (Pioneer) and wondered if it was possible to convert the DVD to a High Def DVD burner?
> 
> thanks,
> Chris


Herb garden in full bloom?


----------

